# Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?



## Bullz (22. Juni 2010)

*Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?*

hallo, immer wenn ich mit meinem Usenet client Alt.binz etwas aus dem Usenet sauge, fängt die Fritzbox an " sehr träge " zu reagieren. Oft lange Ladezeiten wenn ich auf ihr rumsürfe...

habe jetzt mal auf die Auslastung geschaut. Kann man unter Energieverwaltung nachsehen und siehe da. Die Auslastung war auf 99 %. Sobald ich mein Downloadprogramm beende ist die Auslastung der fritzbox wieder auf 70 % und sie reagiert wieder ganz normal.

Alt.binz baut " 8 " Leitung mit SSL Verschlüssungen auf. Kann es sein das damit die Box überlastet ist ? Downloadspeed erreiche ich dabei 14 mbit.  Gibt eine Möglichkeit die Box ein wenig zu übertakten ? Hauptprozessor wird mit 120 mhz angegeben.


----------



## NCphalon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?*

Naja ich würd eher sagen dass der Download die gesamte Leitung blockiert. Stell doch ma en Limit bei vllt 90% der bandbreite ein, dann dürfts einigermaßen gehn.


----------



## iRaptor (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?*

Ist schon klar das die Firtzbox bei dem DL etwas träger reagiert.


----------



## ShadowAMD (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?*

Hi, 

jup, teilweise wird bei solchen Netzwerken total dein Download und Upload blockiert, was dann für solche Ausfälle oder Störungen verantwortlich ist.

Kannst bestimmt am Programm einstellen den MAx. Down- und UpLoad

MFG


----------



## Bullz (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?*

joa das komische ist das die fritzbox meiner Einbildung nach vor 2 Monaten besser gelaufen ist. 8 Verbindungen sollten das Ding nicht töten . Filesharring ist da schon was anderes.

Kann es sein das meine Kiste einfach einen defekt hat


----------



## ShadowAMD (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?*

hi, 


haste das mal getestet wo dein Usenet aus war ??

und 8 Verbindungen sind nicht schlecht, wenn dann jeder noch im I-net Surft und Downloaded.

Probiers mal aus:

DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen

MFG


----------



## Bullz (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?*

Speedtest: Ihre Auswertung

bei dem Test war nur ich im Internet  also keine 3 Familienmitglieder die mitgesürft hätten


----------



## ShadowAMD (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?*

hI

ein test ist nicht aussage kräftig, muss es schon mehrmals machen an unterschiedlichen tagen und unterschiedlichen zeiten, 

Für dern test mal von einem andere Pc auch mal aus. 

aber wenn de ne 16k leitung hast ist das Ergebniss nicht gerade berauschend, haste noch garantie auf deine Box ??

MFG


----------



## Crymes (8. August 2010)

*AW: Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?*

Firmware schon aktualisiert?


----------



## Murxwitz (10. August 2010)

*AW: Fritzbox 7270 99 % Auslastung überlastet ?*

hatte auch mal das problem dass die auslastung auf 99% gesprungen ist und dann auch dls nur noch langsam gingen
ein paar mal neustarten und etwas warten gings dann irgend wann wieder


----------

